# I did some new rock-work tell me what you guys think :)



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

So over the weekend I acquired an 11 and a half inch naso tang and had to do some changes to the rock work to accommodate some hide spots for such a large girl.

Old Setup:



New setup:






Heres my pretty girl in her glamor shot:



and once more trying to sneak into a picture:


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Question, is anything holding this together?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

no, but it's not going to come crashing down any time soon. Trust me.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

The reason I asked is because I see you have two angels aswell and they are free swimmers in and out of rock work caves and so on. maybe open it up some. All and all it looks good.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

+1. A little more balance between closed and open rockwork would be good for all you fish. Nice LR though. And what a gorgeous tang; my favorite tang species by far


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

trouble93 said:


> The reason I asked is because I see you have two angels aswell and they are free swimmers in and out of rock work caves and so on. maybe open it up some. All and all it looks good.


How did you know I had two angels?

EDIT: 

Oh, never mind I see they are in the first pic. Good catch! I have a bi-color and a coral beauty.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> How did you know I had two angels?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Oh, never mind I see they are in the first pic. Good catch! I have a bi-color and a coral beauty.


I have a bi-colored angel in my reef tank...And that fish swims every inch of my rock work. In the ocean on the reefs they use what's called dart and dash holes to feel secure. The more secure they feel the more active they will be.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

trouble93 said:


> I have a bi-colored angel in my reef tank...And that fish swims every inch of my rock work. In the ocean on the reefs they use what's called dart and dash holes to feel secure. The more secure they feel the more active they will be.


I'm going to pick up another 80 lbs this weekend ill have to make some more holes and caves for them to dart through, ill upload another pick when i put it all in.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> I'm going to pick up another 80 lbs this weekend ill have to make some more holes and caves for them to dart through, ill upload another pick when i put it all in.


I look forward to seeing them.


----------

